# slabý/ tenký jako...



## panzorzka.uli

Dost jsem se nedávno pobavila u přirovnání bezhlavého rytíře jedoucího na šibenici, takže bych ráda vykopla další výzvu. V překladu má jedna z postav za úkol vypracovat zprávu o vraždě, ale vyplodí jenom jednu stránku. V originále pak na stůl šéfovi podstrčí "zprávu tenkou jako jehla" a já marně hledám nějaký vtipný a trefný ekvivalent. Zatím mě napadla jen "na žiletku tenká zpráva", ale moc s tím spokojená nejsem. Poradíte? Děkuji předem.


----------



## Hrdlodus

To bude asi na mne, že? Pokud to má být v duchu bezhlavého rytíře, stačí si vzpomenout na něco, co je charakteristické svou tenkostí.
Třeba: "zprávu tak tenkou, že by mohla být v reklamě na vložky"


----------



## panzorzka.uli

Haha, důchodkyně se u té detektivky potrhají smíchy.


----------



## panzorzka.uli

Zpráva tenká jako střevo...


----------



## Provensalstinar

Obě přirovnání jsou hezká, ale nechtělo by to změnit i adjektivum? Lze vůbec v češtině říci o jednostránkové zprávě, že je tenká? Myslím, že tenkost spisu předpokládá více stran. Pokud jde o text jednostránkový či kratší, zřejmě bych vztahoval tenkost k tloušťce papíru a nikoli k rozsahu zprávy...


----------



## panzorzka.uli

> Pokud jde o text jednostránkový či kratší, zřejmě bych vztahoval tenkost k tloušťce papíru a nikoli k rozsahu zprávy...



Ano, tenkost se nevztahuje k rozsahu zprávy, šlo tam o to, že ve složce, kterou odevzdává, je jen jeden papír.  
_Zpráva tenká jako střevo_ byl vtip.


----------



## Darje

Však se ne nadarmo říká, že je něco tenké jako papír. I tak mi však zní, že zpráva (míněno složka) byla tenká (jako cokoli) nepřirozeně. Řekla bych jednoduše, že zpráva byla hubená (že jí lezly žebra) nebo hladová.


----------



## Provensalstinar

Souhlasím, _h__ubená_ je lepší než _tenká. _Zde se navíc nabízí _jak vyžle, jak lunt, jak egyptské krávy, jako šindel, jako slaneček / herynk. _Případně ještě ironičtěji _anorektická zpráva._ 
Pokud ale jde o nedostatečný rozsah textu (byť je text ve složce), volil bych snad ještě spíše prostě krátký (_jako minisukně, __jako žebřík od kurníku_,případně i vulgárněji) nebo _stručný (jako telegraf, jako rozhovor s hokejistou)_. Záleží samozřejmě i na povaze postavy, která to říká. 

Ještě mne napadlo _krátká jako Brežněvův pohřeb_, ale to se do kulturního kontextu asi hodit nebude...


----------



## panzorzka.uli

Nevím, hubená zpráva se mi moc nezdá, ale jinak moc děkuji za rady, něco určitě vyberu.


----------



## Darje

Tak útlá, třeba.


----------



## jakubisek

útlá zpráva je určitě přirozenější řešení, než tenká či slabá (slabá - mimo Moravu bude znamenat jen "nekvalitní" a nebude tu tedy žádná hříčka: v mé mateřštině (Praha 6-7) "slabý" není synonymem k "tenký"!)

A co začít změnou adjektiva na krátká.


----------

